# stress. yuk..



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

HI girls,, and guys.. guess i thought girls would relate to this more.. but open to advice from all.. I started own business as a childmionder in august. and been really good and busy.. great.. but just last few weeks been really low and stressed.. to the point i had a panic attack.. nothing major just really shaky and got hot.. and very light headed.. and recognised the same thing happening at the same time the next day.. so opened a window and got on with it..

MArk bless him works really randoma dn long shifts, plus overtime, and he says even he gets given breaks during the day where as i dont.. from 8.30 until 6pm im with kids, even lunch break.. yeah manage to sneeak on here at times, whilst babes asleep..anyway.. feel its effecting my focus on gym training which has never ever happened to me before so im getting it sorted..chilling and priorities on things todo.. can anyone pass on some advice or tips etc.. especially the pamper things and quick fix nice things.. anything i guess!!!!

HAte the thought of not having a laugh at stuff.. and being moody..x female moody never!!


----------



## daviemci83 (Sep 7, 2009)

My fiancee works in a nursary and this works for her she puts lavinder oil on a hanky and if she is stresses brings it takes a couple of deep breaths and it seems to help calm her down a bit. Panic attacks are never good used to suffer from them myself so hope you get them sorted out. Hope thats of some help for you!


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks.. ive heard lavender is good for tons of things.. Its all about getting a balance, > just didnt want to sound like. oh wo is me!!! when Child minding kids go home, its then my own to sort and gym. etc... Been told for years to chill out and i worry too much..Someone said.. best advice they were given years ago.. you can only do what you can do.. and people need to accept that.. whatever age!!!!. thanks again.x


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

i always have alist of things in my head of what is important to me.... anything not on the list always comes last... its also important to sepnd time during the day thinking about the importnat things.... otherwise you feel like your neglacting them because of other things!!


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

If your struggling it might be worth looking at getting some hired help even if its just for a few hours a day, if your working from home it can be hard to switch off at times!

I've read most of paul mckenna's hypnosis books and they have been helpful, here's one that might help the audio cds are good that I've tried:

Control Stress: Stop Worrying and Feel Good Now! Book and CD


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks alot guys, really grateful for your time on this.. I have been thinking about priorities over the weekend, and along with child minding i also do mobile hair dressing, used to teach hair and beauty before we moved.. and today for the first time ever.. i said no to someone asking for an appointment..

It was a brave step, but i thought no.. too many times i have sacrificed time away from my family to please others..

Also, made time for me.. amazing how a fake tan and painting your nails makes you feel tons better!!!


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wendy said:


> along with child minding i also do mobile hair dressing, used to teach hair and beauty before we moved.. and today for the first time ever.. i said no to someone asking for an appointment..


When people are too busy then I believe its time to increase your prices so you can do less work for the same money!



Wendy said:


> Also, made time for me.. amazing how a fake tan and painting your nails makes you feel tons better!!!


I will take your word on this one!


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

lol... how about getting waxing done too!!!

Well, been doing some reading, and Serotonin came up.. or fact i have a lack of it!!.. suggested help was 5HTP... from Holland and Barrett..has anyone heard of this or know if it,.

Again, thanks for your help guys.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Well I think I have actually listened to the Paul Mckenna Cd I mentioned earlier and I believe this will be helpful as it should cover the problems you mentioned it, I remember on one cd he covers being able to release endorphins naturally just through thinking!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

really.. that beats what ive just read.. reading on nutrion side of it,, and it siad can be due to lack of protietn.. um. dont think so..i have from 250-270g protein each day!!!

right, il have a look on amazon and in WH Smiths cheers buddy..it comes and goes in waves, im fine and coping rest of the time.. just builds up quick then takes while shake it off.. xx

Thanks guys..


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

5 htp does work... take before bed for a nice happy sleep!


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wendy said:


> really.. that beats what ive just read.. reading on nutrion side of it,, and it siad can be due to lack of protietn.. um. dont think so..i have from 250-270g protein each day!!!.


I've read a lot of paul mckennas material, people can get themselves stressed just through thinking so it only makes sense for them to be able to release the stress through thinking as well!

Here's an article which follows some of the same principles of the books:

http://www.anxietycontrolcenter.com/2009/06/part-3-using-nlp-for-stress-relief/

Hope this works for you!


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

cool guys.. right 5HTP it is and re think what im thinking!!!

Also had a visitor from Bristol that i wasnt looking forward to, lets just saythis prson seriouse had a dab effect on my life years ago.. however just 24hrs seems to have been long enough to knock me back a bit..

So %HTP.. thinking.. and putting the past behind me..XXX now im off to the gym..ooohh watch out!!!


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Wendy..the mind is like the body, you put it under stresss and it adapts so you think everythings ok. So you let a little more stress happen, the mind adapts and you think everythings ok again, until eventually everything isn't ok.

Its usually the mentally strong folks who deny being stressed, simply because it has become part of their lives and anyway 'everyone is stressed arn't they', that suffer long term. You have sought help here and have some positive ideas for solutions with the H&B stuff, thought processes and looking to the future, not the past. Best of luck.


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks Verne..XXX


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

you got to avoid that bad infulence from bristol doing you know good at all. and stop taking too much on. you may look like superwoman but you arent. your a girlie and you need girly me time

xx


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I've a job that piles the stress on and have had for years , Verne is dead right; we think we get used to it and let more in, sometimes I think I might be a stress junkie.

I've had searing pains in my chest, migraines and the most frightening I've had is split vision. I have learnt a few things; getting stressed and wound up doesn't solve anything. The best approach is to try to remain calm and accept you can only do so much; you also need to try to maintain a work / life balance (lol I should talk still easier to give advise than take it!).

The most common symptom for me is poor / no sleep and I've done all sorts from sleeping tablets to alcohol to try and address that all only compound the problem. This is going to sound very wacky but it really helps for me and that is take a course on meditation and then make time for yourself to meditate each day. As meditation is a method of calming the mind without drugs or potions it really works and you do feel a load better for it.


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

Rachel. I have not contacted them and wont be,, cheers chick..And yes, will lessen the load on myself.. kids need me more than people need their hair cut!!!

Thanks Pikey.. that split vision thing eck.. Ive had that for long time on and off definetly due to lack of sleep..that is cause of the feelings ive been getting too.. as for the me time,, right now my eyes look ten years older then the rest of me!!! so serious girl time with eye remedies and medititation..sit quiet and have a still mind!!! il do my best.. thank you so much my dearest buddies XXXX


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

I have panic attacks from blood tests as stupid as it sounds. Im only 18 so as they say I have no stress but I have type 1 diabeties which can get anoying if the readings get messed up. I try to do things to take my mind of it (the gym helps alot) but I see from your job you can't do things to get your mind of it.

~All the best with the remedies everyone has listed


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

well, the 5HTP definetly works, Itake one in the morning and another at lunch time.. have discovered that one before bed and i dont wake in time to do my cardio!!!!

Just in the last week, with being a child minder and bolshy Dad late paying me..( would put what i think of him but I dont think it would get allowed)..i have learnt that work is work.. if you enjoy doing it hats a huge plus.. you work to live not live to work...I do enjoy it, but i aint letting people walk over me and paying me months fees late.. uh uh big mistake pal!!!

Anyway..

getting my focus and ass in to the 'zone' for competition prep.. increase my cardio time..daily walking lunges and calves, and lower abs..

also.. means more aches.. so more pamper time!!!! MOre massage ;-))


----------

